# Radials for Combines



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Michelins for your combine.... I think these radials will work better on combines than they do on my haying tractors(tear up the ground).

http://www.agweb.com/article/michelin_engineers_cerexbib_for_combines/

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Those tires are worth more than my combine. LOL


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Just priced 4 new Michelins for my 7220 CIH last week. $7300 for 4 18.4-42 radials.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We've been running Firestones on both our MF rotary's. Seem to be holding up well. 18.4-38's on the smaller one, 20.8-42's on the bigger one.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

Believe it or not. Those tires look similar to the ones on my zetor. Lol. they were the talk of the neighborhood when I got that thing. They can make a mean mud hole if need be but its fwa so that usually doesnt happen. I cant remember what size they are though.


----------

